# New User



## TrunkSlammer (Apr 6, 2003)

Been *Lurking* around for a few weeks, reading old posts
so as not ask the same beaten to death questions. 

I also hope to be adding my .02¢ 

THX


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

believe me, youll be much more appreciated over at www.altimas.net trust me on that one.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

We'll still take your .02


----------

